
Ask HN: Software developers what do you do get in the zone? - therealchiko
What are some of the routines that work to minimize time before one can do great work with good focus? In addition to knowing time of day when one is most productive, what other strategies do you employ to be excellent and deliver great work when you sit down to work?
======
rzzzwilson
All I have to do is start working on a problem. After a short time I'm
oblivious to what's around me. I often "listen" to music but that's just make
the office noise less obtrusive - after a while I don't hear the music.

------
noir_lord
Tidy my office/workspace.

Move all none work related stuff onto virtual desktop 2 or 3.

Put on film OST's that lack lyrics (The Equalizer, Oblivion, almost anything
from Hans Zimmer).

Make fresh coffee.

I've used that routine for over a decade and it's become a habit, once I've
done all that I'm ready to work.

------
bemmu
Forcing yourself to do some very small change can often get you going. You can
make this easier on yourself by noting some easy pieces to do in the future,
then picking one of those the next time you want to work on that project.

